
Needle-less Vaccines which can be self-administred - wingsonfire
http://www.news.gatech.edu/2017/06/26/microneedle-patches-flu-vaccination-successful-first-human-clinical-trial
======
smt88
Flagged for changing the title so much. This title doesn't really make sense.
The original is:

"Microneedle Patches for Flu Vaccination Successful in First Human Clinical
Trial"

------
andai
Needle-less? :)

~~~
wingsonfire
Oops -- Updated it to needle-less. Excited about technology but my autocorrect
still does not understand me :)

